# Work Experience will be accounted for if I have full time job within same duration



## AhmedNawaz (Jul 16, 2013)

I would like to ask this question on my friend’s behalf, he is interested to apply for New Zealand under skilled immigrant program.
He has completed DAE (3 years diploma in Associate Engineering - Electronics) in 2002 and been working in Telecommunication organization as Telecom Engineer since then. He also studied full time (BS.c Electrical engineering majors in Electronics) from 2005-2009 along with his full time job as a Telecom Engineer. He has 4 years hons degree.
Can he show his experience from 2002 or it needs to be from 2009 onwards?

Also, If I want to claim point for my wife, she has MPA degree (Master in Public Administration - majors in HR), do I need her assessment done from NZQA as well?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AhmedNawaz said:


> I would like to ask this question on my friend&#146;s behalf, he is interested to apply for New Zealand under skilled immigrant program.
> He has completed DAE (3 years diploma in Associate Engineering - Electronics) in 2002 and been working in Telecommunication organization as Telecom Engineer since then. He also studied full time (BS.c Electrical engineering majors in Electronics) from 2005-2009 along with his full time job as a Telecom Engineer. He has 4 years hons degree.
> Can he show his experience from 2002 or it needs to be from 2009 onwards?
> 
> Also, If I want to claim point for my wife, she has MPA degree (Master in Public Administration - majors in HR), do I need her assessment done from NZQA as well?


If your friend has worked in the skilled field he is claiming for since 2002 then I should expect he can claim since that date even though the qualifications in that field may have come later. I certainly did.

If you wish to claim for any qualification, whether that be your qualification or a partners, if the qualification and awarding institution isn't on the latest exemption list then it must be assessed before claiming the points for it - either PAR or FULL assessment. PAR is designed to give a quicker cheaper assessment for the EOI.


----------



## amuaaz (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi escapedtonz,

Hope you are doing good. Just wanted to have your opinion on the following as you are doing a great job helping people and have tons of information regarding NZ immigration.


I'm 30 years old with 4+ years experience in System Analyst position.

Education: 
MS Wireless Networks from University of London, UK.
BSc. Computer Science. (Pakistan)

Wife's qualification :
Bachelors in Business ( IT ) studied in Pakistan (external program of University of Curtin Austrailia)
5+ years experience as System Analyst.

Points Calculation:

4+ years experience: 15

Work experience in an identified future growth area (2-5 years experience) : 10

Recognized level 9 post-graduate qualification (Masters degree): 60

Qualification in an area of absolute skill shortage: 10

Partner's Qualification: ( Bachelors in Science ) 7 Level : 20

Age 30-39 : 25

Total Points: 140

Questions:

1. Is the points calculation correct? (I hope so )

2. Do I need an assessment for my MS degree? (University of London is in the exemption list for assessment and has MSc listed in the list of degrees, does that mean that all MSc from UoL are exempted from assessment?).

3. Please elaborate this question : "Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?" 
My answer to this question would be 'yes' as my experience is in an area of absolute skill shortage as ICT is listed under it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks,
Malik


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

amuaaz said:


> Hi escapedtonz,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. Just wanted to have your opinion on the following as you are doing a great job helping people and have tons of information regarding NZ immigration.
> 
> ...


See PM


----------



## AhmedNawaz (Jul 16, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> If your friend has worked in the skilled field he is claiming for since 2002 then I should expect he can claim since that date even though the qualifications in that field may have come later. I certainly did.
> 
> If you wish to claim for any qualification, whether that be your qualification or a partners, if the qualification and awarding institution isn't on the latest exemption list then it must be assessed before claiming the points for it - either PAR or FULL assessment. PAR is designed to give a quicker cheaper assessment for the EOI.


Thanks escapetonz.
Is PAR accepted to EOI and later on to the Immigration department when we apply visa? Or I and my partner still have to get full assessment (that cost around 700+ NZD  ).


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AhmedNawaz said:


> Thanks escapetonz.
> Is PAR accepted to EOI and later on to the Immigration department when we apply visa? Or I and my partner still have to get full assessment (that cost around 700+ NZD  ).


Yes PAR is accepted for the EOI submission. 
It is quicker and cheaper as its all done online. You don't have to actually send in any paperwork for assessment.
However, this assessment doesn't guarantee the level, it just gives you an idea of the level to claim on the EOI.

If your EOI then gets chosen and you are sent the ITA pack from Immigration you must then get FULL assessment of all non-exempt qualifications at NZ $700+ to guarantee the level claimed.

Bit of a catch 22!!!

All depends how confident you are with your EOI submission and your chances of getting the visa.
If you're sure then I'd just go for FULL assessment and use that for the EOI.

If you aren't so sure then go PAR first, but doing this will increase the assessment costs if you get the formal invite as you must still get FULL assessment.


----------



## AhmedNawaz (Jul 16, 2013)

Got it. Thanks for all your help. I would rather go for full assessment initially.


----------

